# New viv uv lighting



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Been looking at T5 uv lighting for my Royal's new viv and am stuck on best size to buy. I've worked out I need the 12% uv one due to the viv being 36in high. It's the length that I'm stuck on. Information pages on the websites seem to say choose length by size of the vivariums length, which is around 5ft. Am I right in thinking I really don't need one that long? It's purely for uv and not heat and is only on during daylight hours. Heat will be provided by another means.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Elly, in the 36 years of keeping snakes, 32 of them keeping Royals, I've never installed UV in their enclosures. One lived to be 21 years old before a reaction to the medication given to cure an abscess in the snakes throat (after taking a large rat backwards) caused the snakes death. That's not to say a Royal will benefit from having access to UV, but unlike some species they do equally as well without. Also, you don't have to use a high wattage UV output. You can use a lower wattage tube, and either place it nearer the substrate, or mount it at the top and have a shelf / branch arrangement so the snake can access it if it wants to.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I'd probably go as far to say if you want to add UV to the enclosure go with a 7% ShadeDweller.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> I'd probably go as far to say if you want to add UV to the enclosure go with a 7% ShadeDweller.


The height of the viv means it's recommended that I go up to the 12% one due to distance of light from the snake. 
It's the length of the light that I'm trying to decide on.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

@Malc 
Yes, I know many don't bother with uv, but it's something I prefer to provide. I want to fit it at the top of the viv to keep the wiring tidy and am happy enough to buy the 12% one. I'm thinking of one that's 24in long being enough, rather than full length.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

If you want to provide UVB (which I also do even for my nocturnal snakes) then it's best, like with temperature, to make a gradient: so in your case a lamp which covers 2-3 feet of your 5 feet vivarium, mounted towards one end, gives an end which is darker and thus gives the snake the choice of where to go. So, 24 inch T5 at 12% would be more than enough. If providing branches and yours likes to climb though, the 7% would be better as they can go closer to it anyway.
In fact, for my rat snakes, I've gone with the ShadeDweller Max which, although nominally 2.5% UVB, because it's higher wattage than the standard ShadeDweller 7%, gives something very close to the higher figure with the capability to provide its light over a larger area, ideal for bigger vivariums.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

NickN said:


> If you want to provide UVB (which I also do even for my nocturnal snakes) then it's best, like with temperature, to make a gradient:


Agreed. It is also best, like temperature, to meter it. Having run UVB without a meter for many years, and then getting a Solarmeter and using it, there is no way I would provide UVB without knowing exactly how much I'm providing at which locations in the viv.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

NickN said:


> If you want to provide UVB (which I also do even for my nocturnal snakes) then it's best, like with temperature, to make a gradient: so in your case a lamp which covers 2-3 feet of your 5 feet vivarium, mounted towards one end, gives an end which is darker and thus gives the snake the choice of where to go. So, 24 inch T5 at 12% would be more than enough. If providing branches and yours likes to climb though, the 7% would be better as they can go closer to it anyway.
> In fact, for my rat snakes, I've gone with the ShadeDweller Max which, although nominally 2.5% UVB, because it's higher wattage than the standard ShadeDweller 7%, gives something very close to the higher figure with the capability to provide its light over a larger area, ideal for bigger vivariums.


That was my thinking, I've always only run uv at one end and couldn't understand why the sites were suggesting covering nearly the whole length. 
The T5 I'm looking at is 22in and 24w. 








Arcadia D3+ Reptile Lamp T5 12% UVB


Fluorescent lights that dose your reptile with UV light Energy-efficient and generates more like per Watt For desert reptile species




www.reptiles.swelluk.com


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Malum Argenteum said:


> Agreed. It is also best, like temperature, to meter it. Having run UVB without a meter for many years, and then getting a Solarmeter and using it, there is no way I would provide UVB without knowing exactly how much I'm providing at which locations in the viv.


You don't need a solar meter to make a gradient, hence my querying the websites suggesting a full length uv light. The bulb uv strength and recommended length of time before needing to replace pretty much does the job of telling you what it's providing.


----------



## Malum Argenteum (5 mo ago)

My experiences using a meter on multiple enclosures with a range of lamps and herp species shows otherwise, but I won't belabor the point.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Elly66 said:


> The T5 I'm looking at is 22in and 24w.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's fine in regards to length. 


Remember that the UV output when given as a percentage is the percent of the wattage of the light. So, in basic terms 12% of 24w is 2.88w. 6% of 54w is 3.24w. A negligible difference, but the lower % bulb actually produces more UVB light than the higher %. Just pointing this out for those reading, as many people choose a % for a species, for example we widely consider a Bearded dragon needs a 12%, though then people use a low wattage bulb, when in reality a larger bulb of lower % actually produces more... Just something to remember. 

Not aimed at you specifically Elly, I would use the short bulb and mount it to one side of the enclosure to create an illuminated area and a shadier area to allow the snake to choose.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

LiasisUK said:


> Yes that's fine in regards to length.
> 
> 
> Remember that the UV output when given as a percentage is the percent of the wattage of the light. So, in basic terms 12% of 24w is 2.88w. 6% of 54w is 3.24w. A negligible difference, but the lower % bulb actually produces more UVB light than the higher %. Just pointing this out for those reading, as many people choose a % for a species, for example we widely consider a Bearded dragon needs a 12%, though then people use a low wattage bulb, when in reality a larger bulb of lower % actually produces more... Just something to remember.
> ...


Thank you 😊

Yes, the percentages and outputs are quite confusing, I've spent hours trying to pick the right bulb for the new viv. It doesn't help that places selling them give conflicting information, plus trying to watch energy costs.


----------



## Liam_ (2 mo ago)

Just out of interest, what did you go for in the end? I'm looking at something similar but unsure whether to go for the ShadeDweller Max or D3 Forest (22" or 34")! Also in a 4ftx2ft by 3ft high viv for a royal.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Liam_ said:


> Just out of interest, what did you go for in the end? I'm looking at something similar but unsure whether to go for the ShadeDweller Max or D3 Forest (22" or 34")! Also in a 4ftx2ft by 3ft high viv for a royal.


 22in 24w 12% one as viv is 3ft high. Plus I have a safety cover over the light, so it reduces the uv output.


----------



## Liam_ (2 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> 22in 24w 12% one as viv is 3ft high. Plus I have a safety cover over the light, so it reduces the uv output.


 Thank you, that's what I've added to my basket/wishlist at the moment. Seems high UVI if my noodle spends a lot of time climbing but not expecting too much of it. Looking forward to planning out the viv now though - so much more space than my old 4x1x1.5!


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Liam_ said:


> Thank you, that's what I've added to my basket/wishlist at the moment. Seems high UVI if my noodle spends a lot of time climbing but not expecting too much of it. Looking forward to planning out the viv now though - so much more space than my old 4x1x1.5!


I did consider a lower uv output, but the height of the viv was what pushed me to the 12% one. I try not to have branches etc to close to the light and heater. The basking spot is around 2ft below the system.


----------



## Liam_ (2 mo ago)

Elly66 said:


> I did consider a lower uv output, but the height of the viv was what pushed me to the 12% one. I try not to have branches etc to close to the light and heater. The basking spot is around 2ft below the system.


Thank you, perfect! One final question if you don't mind, what heating did you go for? I'm wondering if an 80W DHP will be enough, or whether to go with halogen spot and 150W CHE for night. About to order a VivExotic Viva+ as they're on offer and being discontinued for the new Repti-home version. Going to stick with non-bioactive for now but may change over in time!


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Liam_ said:


> Thank you, perfect! One final question if you don't mind, what heating did you go for? I'm wondering if an 80W DHP will be enough, or whether to go with halogen spot and 150W CHE for night. About to order a VivExotic Viva+ as they're on offer and being discontinued for the new Repti-home version. Going to stick with non-bioactive for now but may change over in time!


If I recall, the viva are the ones with aluminium fronts, and additional ventilation slots?
The one comments is they can generate a bit more clattering (being hollow) as you slide the glass across; not to put off from a good deal, mind. I have bought some second hand for grow on vivs, and decided I prefer a more solid front, where possible.
I prefer DHPs and halogens over CHE, but I don’t keep royals so will keep out of steering opinion🤔


----------



## Liam_ (2 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> If I recall, the viva are the ones with aluminium fronts, and additional ventilation slots?
> The one comments is they can generate a bit more clattering (being hollow) as you slide the glass across; not to put off from a good deal, mind. I have bought some second hand for grow on vivs, and decided I prefer a more solid front, where possible.
> I prefer DHPs and halogens over CHE, but I don’t keep royals so will keep out of steering opinion🤔


Thanks, worth knowing! Yes, those are the ones, they provide more ventilation but not too sure of the humidity impact, there are some great deals though so going to give it a try! They are deeper too so can get more substrate in and lift humidity that way. My first viv is a second hand one, very happy to go that route but don't really see many 4x2x3 ones around...


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Liam_ said:


> Thank you, perfect! One final question if you don't mind, what heating did you go for? I'm wondering if an 80W DHP will be enough, or whether to go with halogen spot and 150W CHE for night. About to order a VivExotic Viva+ as they're on offer and being discontinued for the new Repti-home version. Going to stick with non-bioactive for now but may change over in time!


I'm using a 250w CHE on a pulse stat and that's holding the temperature well. During the day, both the uv light and CHE run and at night, just the CHE. 

My viv is wood and the size was purpose built to fit a large, strong desk. I had extra depth put at the bottom to allow 6in of substrate. It has 4 vents. The only downside is the size of the glass doors, which I feel don't hold the heat as well. If I have another viv built, I'd go for smaller glass doors (maybe 6in of wood rim all the way round). 

The company who built it actually recommended more vents, but with the Royal needing good humidity, I'm glad I stuck to 4. I'm hoping more branches and foliage will also help hold the humidity.


----------

